# Thoughts on my Art



## Lilith

I just like to know everyone's opinion on my artwork... Here is some of my favorites pieces....

http://www.deviantart.com/view/5848423/
http://www.deviantart.com/view/5137750/
http://www.deviantart.com/view/5388879/

Your thoughts!


----------



## Sinister

Liked the Elf Pirate one quite a bit.

The Lord of the Rings was the one you posted back at the old board. Still good.

As for the total grey one...I honestly don't know what to think.


----------



## Lilith

I knew I probably posted the Lord of the Rings one but forgot.

Thanks...


----------



## Zombie-F

I like the pencil sketches, especially the LOTR one. I'm not really a big fan of Anime, but the weird Anime/pirate looks pretty good too.


----------



## Lilith

Thank you ^^


----------



## The Shape

I also liked the pencil sketches. I really like the way you draw their eyes. Nice job!


----------



## Dreamdemon

Very nice stuff, love the pencil drawings

Aaron


----------



## kiki

great thing about art is rules need not apply..
you draw from someplace deep inside.. keep it up
great work


----------



## Hauntiholik

She hasn't been back to the forum in 5 years.


----------

